# Any One Going?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.testyfesty.com/index.php


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 14, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> http://www.testyfesty.com/index.php



From the looks on the picture link it's a hell of a good time.  I'll meet ya' there.    8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 14, 2005)

Mountain oysters!  I'll pass.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you foil yours Capt.?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 14, 2005)

yep, foil em and throw em right in the trash.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

How big of a trailer do you have to live in to be qualified to attend this event?


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 14, 2005)

My dog is going!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> My dog is going!



Now that's just plain Funny!!!  BTW, don't forget we have a young lady on the board now. And no I'm not referring to Finney, I'm talking about Lil Q'er.  This link maybe something for the BlueRoom.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got a little "Moderator" in ya, eh??  :grin:  :grin:  Or are ya buckin' for Bill's position again??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":mmreowyz]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got a little "Moderator" in ya, eh??  :grin:  :grin:  Or are ya buckin' for Bill's position again??  [/quote:mmreowyz]

Just thinking if my daughter was on here chatting with us. WHICH WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!!


----------

